
T-shirt maker sinks rival with dubious trademark of 150-year-old nautical icon - spking
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2018/05/t-shirt-maker-sinks-rival-with-dubious-trademark-of-150-year-old-nautical-icon/
======
d0lph
How difficult would it be to defend yourself in such a case? It seems like
they have a strong case for the prior existence of this symbol.

I know it's not normally advised to represent yourself, but in this case it
seems the only option.

